# Help Please



## Jack (May 20, 2013)

Ok i have a 2006 GTO, i want to put a CAI on. I've been doing alot of research and i need to just make up my mind. First off i live on a dirt road I dont want a varam or sevede. Nothing at all against them i just live where the weather is really raining and bad an i dont want to cut up my car if i dont like it. So i have been looking at AEM or volant i like the box of volant but ive heared good from both. I dont know alot about cars (though im trying to learn as much as possible so please give me the most info that you know) Ive read about iats and heat soack. Would i have to change my iats and i dont want my car running hot since its my dd, so does anyone have one on the didnt take any extra mods and maybe some dyno results. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no free lunch. Of the "drop in" HAIs the AEM is much better than the pretty horrible Volant. You won't see much dyno and little to no street benefit with those.


----------



## Jack (May 20, 2013)

Hey you are just the person i wanted to talk to. I know your on your own making freaking awesome intakes. I think they look the best and no doubt probably perform the best. The conditions i live in suck, and i just isnt going to work with my cowl hood. i know you researced alot of differnt intakes besides yours whats the best/ dyno and built? Do i need to change anything sensor wise if i put in an AEM or worry about heat soak i do not what my car to over heat? or just drop and go. All my car has is peddler, gmm rip shift, and kooks all the way back. Im not looking for a 10 second car, i just want to kick some mustangs asses.


----------



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm running an 04 M6 basically stock and i take mustangs lol. This is a very good question you have here. I've been looking for a cai myself, i want an otrcai but i can't seem to find one for the 04's and i am also concerned about high intake temps due to the heat wash and the sensor position. My goal is 500 to the tires, not real sure where that'll time wise but it'll take most if the stangs out here. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

